# Posting problems.



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2010)

I've noticed some strange things on the forum, and only on the forum, in the last couple of days.
Apart from very slow page loading, and pictures taking a long time to open within posts, the pages have been jumping up and down, which is extremely irritating when trying to type !
I've also arrived at 'strange locations' when clicking the 'back' button. For example, when selecting to return to the page previously being viewed, I have ended up in the 'Private Messages' section, and also in totally different threads!!
Additionally, when trying to post in a reply, the reply has not appeared !
Now, I've just spent 30 mins arranging and typing a reply in a post and, upon clicking the 'Go Advanced' button, got a message, after some time, that the page couldn't be found, and then lost the entire typed reply!
Is there a problem Houston .....?!?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 5, 2010)

Every thing has been working fine for me. Very strange.


----------



## imalko (Dec 5, 2010)

All is fine here too. Don't know what could be causing problems over there Terry...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've seen a couple of hiccups, but nothing like that Airframes.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2010)

No issues here.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2010)

Here too....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been getting the page jumping thing as as well but speed is normal.


----------



## brewerjerry (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi
I am getting problems in the technical section.
I can reply or post or anything.....
when i go to technical it logs me out.
and if i log in it accepts me then logs me out 
cheers
Jerry


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 6, 2010)

Strange indeed.
brewerjerry airframes: which browser are you using? and what time of day and timezone were you viewing the forums?

I haven't seen any issues like this on my end. 
One suggestion might be to clear your cookies and cache from your browser.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Horse. I'm using Google Chrome, and in the UK, five hours ahead of the forum time. The problem has been happening at most times, day and night, but the last problem mentioned happened at approximately 19:30 hrs, GMT, Sunday 5th December, so 14:30 hrs EST.
I cleared the cache etc, which made a marginal speed difference, but note that I have not experienced any problem elsewhere on the Internet.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2010)

I get the page jumping thing too, but its only on my laptop which has Windows 7 and im using regular internet explorer. Happens different times of the days.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2010)

I've experienced the page jumping, too, but only in a couple of days last week.
I'm running XP and Chrome.


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 11, 2010)

for the page jumping, does it happen after being on page for extended period of time? I am looking into some scripts on the backend, which reload page after a period of time.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2010)

The page jumping I believe is the slow loading of the ads on each page. Even though you may scroll down when the page loads it will jump to the top when the ad is done loading. I attrribute that to my PC but that appears to be the problem for me. Some ads are more intense graphic-wise than others and take time loading.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2010)

Like Maria, this happened just a couple of times to me maybe two weeks ago. I've not seen it since. I don't recall if I had been on a page for a long time or not. Sorry.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 11, 2010)

At least one of the times the page jumped to the top right after I had opened it and scrolled down to read the latest post, I can't remember the other few times when it happened. So it sounds to me that Njaco's explanation might fit the bill just right here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2010)

Not had the same amount troubles for a while. But, saying that, there was a time when it was impossible to reply in threads, because the space where you write 'Quick Reply' and the other, after clicking 'Post Reply' were none existent....
But as I said, been a while since last time.... *phew*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2010)

Quick reply can be shown by clicking this:




or hidden with this:



.

If that isn't the case then not sure what was wrong, just try reloading if it happens again.

The page jumping is likely due to one of the ads.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 12, 2010)

To me the page jumping happens when I am typing a new response, and it wont let me see it, as it goes to the top of the page, but again, its only on my lap top that has windows 7.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

It has been slow all weekend here. But with the weather the way it is I'd say everyone in the my area is on the internet and the server is just swamped.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2010)

The Bing ads that SimHQ ran were creating havoc just like you describe a few weeks back. The difference is that their ads were on the bottom of the page. So their problem was that the ad caused you to jump to the bottom of the page instead of the top. Not sure what they did to fix it though. 


Wheels


----------

